# Finding and setting RAM timings



## Remembering (Jan 26, 2010)

All,
Im trying to find out what timings the bios has set for my RAM. They should be 8-8-8-21. 

What program can I use to find out the timings as they are now? 
(Memtest: do I need to buy the pro version?)

I was looking around the BIOS and found where to set them, but im not exactly sure WHAT to set. It gives me several options and my MOBO manual isnt of any help. 
Options i see.
TCL
TRCD
TRP
tRTP
TRAS
TRC
tWR
TRRD
tRWTTO
tWRRD
WTR
tWRWR
tRDRD


I have no idea what these mean. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

You can use CPUID to cheack your memoery timings using software, but the BIOS is probably the best place to look at them.

Try looking at this for some help.



> Options i see.
> TCL
> TRCD
> TRP
> ...



So for this memory you would set

CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS

2 - 2 - 2 - 5 

Burrell


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What RAM are you using?


----------



## Remembering (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks.

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) 
is the ram im running


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Your welcome, sorry for the typos previously.


----------



## Remembering (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, CPUID reads it 7-7-7-18. Thats a problem. Or is it??? 

If I set the bios for ONLY the CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS is there going to be a problem leaving everything else AUTO?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remembering said:


> Ok, CPUID reads it 7-7-7-18. Thats a problem. Or is it???


That would depend on the specific specs of the RAM.
What Mobo/CPU (Brand & Model) are you using?


----------



## Remembering (Jan 26, 2010)

mOBO: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 545 Callisto 3.0GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103694


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Remembering said:


> Ok, CPUID reads it 7-7-7-18. Thats a problem. Or is it???
> 
> If I set the bios for ONLY the CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS is there going to be a problem leaving everything else AUTO?


May cause minor problems, but i doubt it.

Have a go, and you could use memtest from a bootable CD to check that your ram is stable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remembering said:


> mOBO: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 545 Callisto 3.0GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103694


What are the specifics (complete Model Number)on the RAM?


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Tyree said:


> What are the specifics (complete Model Number)on the RAM?


There is only one type of g.skill 2 gb DDR3 10600 240 pin RAM

F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK 

Burrell


----------



## Remembering (Jan 26, 2010)

*BUMP*

So is it going to be a problem leaving them at 7-7-7-18 or should i go ahead and change them to their proper 8-8-8-21? Also, I asked a few posts up, if i do change ONLY the CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS and nothing else, will it be a problem? 

Note that I have been running the comp this way for about 3 weeks with realativly no issues. (One lock up after closing a game)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

burrell said:


> There is only one type of g.skill 2 gb DDR3 10600 240 pin RAM
> 
> F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16820231253,N82E16820231180,N82E16820231179




Remembering said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> So is it going to be a problem leaving them at 7-7-7-18 or should i go ahead and change them to their proper 8-8-8-21? Also, I asked a few posts up, if i do change ONLY the CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS and nothing else, will it be a problem?
> 
> Note that I have been running the comp this way for about 3 weeks with realativly no issues. (One lock up after closing a game)


Change the settings and see how it goes. I doubt you will see any notable difference at those settings. The only way to be certain is experimentation.


----------

